# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  قدرتمندترین آزمایش نوترینوی جهان برای پاسخ به معمای ذرات

## khatereh 2

نوعی سامانه نوآورانه به نام Nova از قدرتمندترین پرتو نوترینوی جهان برای پاسخ به معماهای ذرات روح‌مانندی به نام نوترینوها بهره خواهد برد که شاید کلید درک جهان باشند.
 این ماشین از دو آشکارساز عظیم ساخته شده که در فاصله 800 کیلومتری از یکدیگر قرار دارند. این آشکارسازها برای مطالعه یکی از گریزپاترین ذرات زیراتمی طبیعت یعنی نوترینوها به کار می‌روند.
دانشمندان معتقدند درک بهتر نوترینوها که یکی از فراوان‌ترین ذرات جهان هستند، شاید به ارائه تصویری واضح‌تر از ساز و کارهای درونی هستی بینجامد.
ماشین Nova از قدرتمندترین پرتو نوترینوهای جهان استفاده خواهد کرد که در «آزمایشگاه ملی شتاب‌دهنده فرمی» در نزدیک شیکاگو تولید شده است. سامانه مزبور می‌تواند ردپاهای نوترینوها را به طور دقیق ثبت کند.
نوترینوها، ریز و تقریبا فاقد جرم هستند؛ این ذرات همه جا هستند و در هر ثانیه حدود 100 تریلیون از آن‌ها بدون آسیب از میان بدن انسان عبور می‌کنند. انفجار بزرگ (بیگ‌بنگ) این ذرات را خلق کرد و آن‌ها به اندازه‌ای سریع حرکت می‌کنند و کوچک هستند که دانشمندان هنور این مولفه‌ها را برای مطالعه به دام نینداخته‌اند.
نوتیرنوها می‌توانند به محققان سرنخ‌هایی درباره ماده تاریک مرموز در فضای خارج و دیگر پدیده‌های نجومی عجیب دیگر ارائه دهند.
ظرف شش سال آینده، آزمایشگاه فرمی ده‌ها هزار میلیارد نوترینو را در هر ثانیه در قابل پرتویی برای هر دو آشکارساز ماشین Nova جهت به دام‌انداختن این ذرات می‌فرستد.
این آشکارسازها از پی‌وی‌سی ساخته شده‌اند و مملو از مایع جرقه‌زننده هستند که هنگام تعامل یک نوترینو با آن، نور ساطع می‌کنند. کابل‌های نوری این نور را به رایانه مخابره می‌کنند و رایانه نیز مدلی سه‌بعدی از این تعاملات را خلق می‌کند تا دانشمندان بتوانند آن‌ها را تحلیل کنند.

----------

